# I hate my old photographs!!



## Aakajx (Apr 27, 2014)

I really don't like some of my old photographs. At the time I thought they where awesome and now I look back and I think they are crap and I get disappointed. I know now ill probably look back at the photos I'm taking now and dislike them later to.  

Its really bugging me because I'm like I'm disappointed with them now.  These photos I'm upset with I took at the start of the year. 

Anyway a question in a few of my pictures from dirt track they look real red, yellow tone and dry?  

Apart fom composition what could I do to get these looking better? 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/88132547@N06/


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 27, 2014)

I think you are just getting better and looking back and maybe seeing some flaws to what you know now.
I've been learning and learning.

I think I've been transitioning from taking good photos, to trying to capture good compositions, even sports which I do alot of.

Items such as putting the subject in the totally middle of the frame, to offsetting them to the side (basic rule of thirds) and making sure there's not too much on the bottom or top.  And trying to get the "best" background out of focus for what I can considering the situation.

I just think it's all an evolution and don't worry about it.


----------

